# Berlin Phil Tour



## mahlernerd (Jan 19, 2020)

This is assuming, of course, that they will have this concert.

This November, the Berlin Philharmonic will (possibly) go on tour, and my hometown is one of the places they are going! I have never heard the Berlin Philharmonic perform live before, so I really want to choose wisely which of the two performances I will (or, again, possibly) go to. Give me your thoughts on which of the two programs that they are performing I should go to (sadly, I will only be able to attend one.

Berliner Philharmoniker
Kirill Petrenko, Conductor

*Concert #1:*

Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 1 in C Minor
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E minor

*Concert #2:*

Ives: Central Park in the Dark
Andrew Norman: Unstuck for Orchestra
R. Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels Lustige Streiche
R. Strauss: Ein Heldenleben

Which of these two concerts would you most highly recommend me to go to, again, assuming that they actually have these concerts. Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

https://www.talkclassical.com/news-concerts-and-events/


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The second has fewer pieces I don't care for. Although I love the Brahms, the Mendelssohn First is not something I really want to sit through. But that may be just me. 









i


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I would definitely go to the first—three great works.

Looking into this now, wow. I might even try and fly up for this. I have family in the area that it would be great to see. But yeah, it's a big "if".


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Hearing the BPO play Strauss would be an awesome experience, but I would personally choose No. 1 because I would rather see any Brahms symphony than almost any other combination of works.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

If I had to choose it would be Concert #1. Mendelssohn 1 is a very good piece, and Brahms 4 is of course a transcendently great symphony. And also, Webern exists.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

MatthewWeflen said:


> If I had to choose it would be Concert #1. Mendelssohn 1 is a very good piece, and Brahms 4 is of course a transcendently great symphony. And also, Webern exists.


Give that Webern a chance sometime, I think any lover of Brahms could find something to like in it. It's a great piece and, for whatever it's worth, not atonal.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

^The Webern Passacaglia is a wonderful piece, and though it has all sorts of foreshadowing of Webern's atonal style it's a thoroughly late-Romantic work.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

A very unexciting pair of tour programs, surely they could have been more adventurous. Ein Heldenleben seems to frequently show up when touring.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Becca said:


> A very unexciting pair of tour programs, surely they could have been more adventurous. Ein Heldenleben seems to frequently show up when touring.


What would you have preferred?


----------

